# Should i use Throttlestop?



## xayira (Oct 27, 2020)

I was playing CS:GO with around 200 FPS with no stutter and they made shader detail can not be turned off in April's update. Now FPS goes to 40-50 for a couple seconds and then goes back up to 150. Should i use Throttlestop? If yes how can i use it safely?
Lenovo Y510P GT755M i7-4700MQ


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 27, 2020)

It certainly won't hurt to tune the PC with ThrottleStop but I believe the solution to the CS:GO issue is more video card/driver related. 

Is yours the model with Dual 755M in SLi config? Perhaps there is some issue specifically with that and the latest update? I do not play CS:GO but I know there is a dedicated forum as well as the nVidia forums which may have related chatter.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 28, 2020)

rethcirE said:


> It certainly won't hurt to tune the PC with ThrottleStop but I believe the solution to the CS:GO issue is more video card/driver related.
> 
> Is yours the model with Dual 755M in SLi config? Perhaps there is some issue specifically with that and the latest update? I do not play CS:GO but I know there is a dedicated forum as well as the nVidia forums which may have related chatter.


I haven't checked but I thought they were removing SLI support in the drivers.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 28, 2020)

xayira said:


> Should I use ThrottleStop?


Lenovo gave the Y510P a special feature. In my opinion, it is a big bug. Lenovo thought it would be OK to disable Intel Turbo Boost when the Nvidia GPU is active. This leaves the CPU running at 2.4 GHz which is way less than the speed it should be running at. To fix this problem, set the FIVR Non Turbo Ratio to 1. This one adjustment will make a big difference. If you need more CPU performance, check the Overclock option and set the Turbo Ratio Limits to 36, 35, 34, 34.








xayira said:


> how can I use it safely?


I have been using those ThrottleStop settings on my Y510P for about 6 years now. No stability issues whatsoever. For maximum CPU performance, it is a must. I have put my laptop through more abuse than you can imagine. It still runs great. Not sure why some people think ThrottleStop is dangerous. There are over a million downloads a year with very few complaints. Most users are very happy with the positive difference it can make.

I would also encourage you to use ThrottleStop to undervolt your processor. A setting of -50 mV for the core and the cache is a good place to start testing.


----------



## Deniz_Sorkun (Oct 28, 2020)

You can use too Quick CPU


----------

